# Clincher's for my Prince...



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I am looking to get another pair of Clinchers for my Prince seen below. I have been riding the bike with the white DT Swiss wheels seen below, or the Bora's. I am thinking about getting Campy Shamal's Ultra 2-Way Fit, Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-Way Fit, or anything else.

Any suggestions? I ride in Florida where the roads are good and generally flat. I weigh 175 lbs.

And admittedly, I want something that will look good on the bike. 

Any thougths?

Thank you.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

2009 Fulcrum Zero. they are red with black. really improvement over last year's. also, they are tubeless/clinchers. they will match your prince nicely.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Campy Eurus in black would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*New Feet for your Dog*

aaaahhhhhh! How about some gorgeous Campy Hyperon Ultra Clincher's in the nice Black Carbon with Red Accents! Hate the price - love the look!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

if you do not get the Fulcrum Zero, then, go fo rhte 2008/9 Neutron Ultra. they are very nice wheels. i am assuming you can call them the Alum version of the Hyperon. i just got a pair and i am very impressed.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I ended up getting both the Eurus 2-way fit, and the 2009 Neutron Ultra's. They are both great. For long rides, the Neutron's are as comfortable as they come. For fast rides, the Eurus 2-way fit with tubeless tires "almost" feel as good as my Bora's. All in all, Campy makes some pretty damn good wheels IMHO


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Neutrons


----------



## twoeee (Dec 26, 2008)

why not go for some Flash point FP60's or if looking for a standard wheel Campy Eurus


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

What's wrong with the current clinchers? DT makes a good wheel.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

HazemBata said:


> What's wrong with the current clinchers? DT makes a good wheel.


He likes wasting money to fill a void in his life. Beats therapy.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> He likes wasting money to fill a void in his life. Beats therapy.


Don't be a hater. The guy just wants nice wheels. Doesn't mean he has a void in his life, Freud.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> He likes wasting money to fill a void in his life. Beats therapy.



jealous, my boy?...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

the genie said:


> jealous, my boy?...


Not really. I have all I need. 1 lugged, 1 TIG, 1 plastic. Maybe I'll add a Ti, but I doubt it.








[/UR]


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> He likes wasting money to fill a void in his life. Beats therapy.



Nothing wrong with the DT wheels at all. They are very nice. When I ride the DT's and the Neutrons, the Neutrons just feel a bit more solid and smoother to me.

As for wasting money, yes, I'll admit to spending far too much on all of this cycling stuff. That said, I won't stop b/c I enjoy it all and I work my ass off to earn it. Therefore, I make no apologies for having nice equipment


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Not really. I have all I need. 1 lugged, 1 TIG, 1 plastic. Maybe I'll add a Ti, but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bikes. 

Now, unless you've spent some time riding a Prince, I'm intrigued about what makes you such an authority regarding it, to the point that you feel it necessary to disrespect iridepinarello because he chooses to enhance his bike with one wheelset over another.

Looking at your rides, it's like you telling him what wine to drink with his six course dinner when all you've ever eaten is macaroni and cheese.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

the genie said:


> Nice bikes.
> 
> Now, unless you've spent some time riding a Prince, I'm intrigued about what makes you such an authority regarding it, to the point that you feel it necessary to disrespect iridepinarello because he chooses to enhance his bike with one wheelset over another.
> 
> Looking at your rides, it's like you telling him what wine to drink with his six course dinner when all you've ever eaten is macaroni and cheese.


You had a point until the last sentence. Now you just sound like an arrogant jerk. Not everyone defines their self-worth by what bike they ride. If you do, that's your deal, but don't expect everyone else to do so as well.

Now, can we get back to talking about the wheels instead of this pointless back-and-forth. 

Personally, I think the Prince deserves carbon clinchers. I've noted I'm a fan of Reynolds wheels. A pair of SDV66 clinchers with the red stickers on that bike...bam!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

the genie said:


> Nice bikes.
> 
> Now, unless you've spent some time riding a Prince, I'm intrigued about what makes you such an authority regarding it, to the point that you feel it necessary to disrespect iridepinarello because he chooses to enhance his bike with one wheelset over another.
> 
> Looking at your rides, it's like you telling him what wine to drink with his six course dinner when all you've ever eaten is macaroni and cheese.


He has Bora's and a set of training wheels. So adding anything else is a waste of time and money. 

As for your dumb statement, the prince is the same geometry w/ a lighter carbon. Do you really think the ride quality is that different. Especially for a rider in florida who I will bet is rec riding on a 10k bike.. Get a clue son...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

the genie said:


> Nice bikes. .
> 
> Looking at your rides, it's like you telling him what wine to drink with his six course dinner when all you've ever eaten is macaroni and cheese.


LOL. I guess a Pegoretti, a Colnago, and a Pinarello are junk in your fantacy world. :thumbsup:


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> You had a point until the last sentence. Now you just sound like an arrogant jerk. Not everyone defines their self-worth by what bike they ride. If you do, that's your deal, but don't expect everyone else to do so as well.
> 
> Now, can we get back to talking about the wheels instead of this pointless back-and-forth.
> 
> Personally, I think the Prince deserves carbon clinchers. I've noted I'm a fan of Reynolds wheels. A pair of SDV66 clinchers with the red stickers on that bike...bam!



OK, you're right. I could've been a bit more delicate with the choosing of my words, as the real point I was trying to make is that opinions have more weight if based on experience., especially when such opinions are harsh or hostile. Mind you, this applies to any bike at any cost, as each has its own unique characteristics. 

SDV66 clinchers with the red stickers? Those things are ugly.

Just kidding. Those are nice wheels.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> He has Bora's and a set of training wheels. So adding anything else is a waste of time and money..



...and you have three bikes. Since you can ride only one at a time, does that make the other two a waste of time and money too?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Not really. I have all I need. 1 lugged, 1 TIG, 1 plastic. Maybe I'll add a Ti, but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Bikes, and the Scenery isn't too bad either.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

the genie said:


> ...and you have three bikes. Since you can ride only one at a time, does that make the other two a waste of time and money too?


Too some , I'm sure they are. They offer different ride qualities and meet different needs. There will be no difference between the DT's and a set of Nuetron Ultras clinchers as far as ride quailty. 

I wouldn't be asking people on this board what wheels to put on my 10 dollar or 5,000 dollar frame. I'll leave this one to you two experts.. peace


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Too some , I'm sure they are. They offer different ride qualities and meet different needs. There will be no difference between the DT's and a set of Nuetron Ultras clinchers as far as ride quailty.
> 
> I wouldn't be asking people on this board what wheels to put on my 10 dollar or 5,000 dollar frame. I'll leave this one to you two experts.. peace



OK, peace to you too.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

the genie said:


> OK, you're right. I could've been a bit more delicate with the choosing of my words, as the real point I was trying to make is that opinions have more weight if based on experience., especially when such opinions are harsh or hostile. Mind you, this applies to any bike at any cost, as each has its own unique characteristics.
> 
> SDV66 clinchers with the red stickers? Those things are ugly.
> 
> Just kidding. Those are nice wheels.


They're definitely not as nice looking as the Fulcrums, I'll admit that. Then again, they were less than half the price of the Racing Speed wheelset.

The finish on those Fulcrums...mama mia!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

*Bring back maturity*



HazemBata said:


> What's wrong with the current clinchers? DT makes a good wheel.


Everyone,

My first post started an unsavory back-and-forth between some people on this thread. That was not my intention and I distance myself from that exchange. I meant no disrespect to iridepinarello.

In any event, I'm with Fuhgetaboudit on this...a set of Hyperons would complement the bike and the Boras nicely.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> aaaahhhhhh! How about some gorgeous Campy Hyperon Ultra Clincher's in the nice Black Carbon with Red Accents! Hate the price - love the look!


In agree. The very best choice, if price is not a factor.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Cost no object?*

Edge Composites 45C / American Classic hubs / Sapim CX Ray aero spokes
1300 gram hand built all carbon clinchers.
Compliment those with another pair of 38C's with a Power Tap SL+ and you're good to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The nice thing about both Edge and Reynolds is that they're local, so we get to see a lot of their products here in Salt Lake City.

Both make some really nice stuff. Interesting that Reynolds is now solely focusing on wheels and Edge is now branching out.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

How is it possible nobody mentioned the Campagnolo Neutrons? Reliable, fast, high street credibility (due to racers that use them as training wheels) and fairly affordable.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sacke said:


> How is it possible nobody mentioned the Campagnolo Neutrons? Reliable, fast, high street credibility (due to racers that use them as training wheels) and fairly affordable.


They were mentioned more than once.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> They were mentioned more than once.


Holy s***... I must have been tired yesterday. I looked through the thread again and the Neutron word basically jumped up in my face already during the first few posts...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

So IridePin - what did you end up with?

I'm looking at the 2009 Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher Wheelset - looks like a good set but not much info from anyone who rides them.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

terrain said:


> So IridePin - what did you end up with?
> 
> I'm looking at the 2009 Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher Wheelset - looks like a good set but not much info from anyone who rides them.



99.9% of people who ride are not crazy enough to buy 3-4k clinchers. Thats why you don't get reviews or feedback.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol- valid point! I had an option on a set for a bit less than that - slightly used but still close to 3K and w/out any "These are Bomb Proof" comments I decided to pass. Looking at a simple set of MV32's possibly instead.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

terrain said:


> Lol- valid point! I had an option on a set for a bit less than that - slightly used but still close to 3K and w/out any "These are Bomb Proof" comments I decided to pass. Looking at a simple set of MV32's possibly instead.


I wouldn't buy a used CARBON seatpost let alone a set of used wheels. I just wouldn't feel comfortable.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> LOL. I guess a Pegoretti, a Colnago, and a Pinarello are junk in your fantacy world. :thumbsup:


They must be. Please pm me so I can recycle the Colnago for you  Very nice bikes.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I wouldn't buy a used CARBON seatpost let alone a set of used wheels. I just wouldn't feel comfortable.


To each his own. I've owned several pairs of used carbon wheels and have had great experiences, knock on wood.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Edge 68mm Full Carbon Clinchers are hot items these days. And with a weight of 1426g their still light enough to climb efficiently with.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*2nd that one...*

I have heard the same. Would sure like to roll a set of these under my Prince to try them out and experience the ride.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

*So I decided on...*



terrain said:


> So IridePin - what did you end up with?
> 
> I'm looking at the 2009 Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher Wheelset - looks like a good set but not much info from anyone who rides them.



I ended up getting both the Neutrons and the Eurus 2-way fit. For long rides where we are not hammering, the Neutrons are great. For our faster 50-60 mile rides, I'm all about the Eurus 2-way's, running them Tubelessly. They are a DREAM.

If I could only have one of the two above, I would go with the Eurus for sure. If they made Shamal's in black, I would try them as well!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> I have heard the same. Would sure like to roll a set of these under my Prince to try them out and experience the ride.


Buy them. The Utah economy needs the support!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Edge Carbon Composites 68C*



master2129 said:


> Edge 68mm Full Carbon Clinchers are hot items these days. And with a weight of 1426g their still light enough to climb efficiently with.


This is my 4th hand built wheelset from Richard @ www.prowheelbuilder.com. He is a master wheel builder to the pros and a real nice guy to boot. The 68C's are for my tt bike but at 1400gr. there's no reason I wouldn't use them on a flat or rolling race. They spool up quick and hold speed with amazing ease. Tip of the hat to Rich :thumbsup:


----------

